# Front and rear parking cameras/sensors



## GTR_MARK (Dec 29, 2015)

Guys

Has anyone got any front or rear parking sensors fitted to their car?

So far I've cracked my front bumper lip and my side skirt and kerbed an alloy. I cannot judge the cars length/width at all when parking so I usually need a taxi to get to the kerb!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I have rear but with the reverse alarm going normally end up hitting something !!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

We fit rear colour coded parking sensors supplied and fitted £185 07973733441 based In Birmingham


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Swap your GTR's for a micra you dip sticks!!! 

You can get reversing cameras for them, probably a good bet as well you wallys


----------



## GTR_MARK (Dec 29, 2015)

Stealth69 said:


> Swap your GTR's for a micra you dip sticks!!!
> 
> You can get reversing cameras for them, probably a good bet as well you wallys



Eh? How is that useful?


----------



## GTR_MARK (Dec 29, 2015)

Takamo said:


> We fit rear colour coded parking sensors supplied and fitted £185 07973733441 based In Birmingham



Is that per front and rear?

Anyone one know what the standard rear reverse alarm is for? Purely just to tell you that you're in reverse??


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

GTR_MARK said:


> Is that per front and rear?
> 
> Anyone one know what the standard rear reverse alarm is for? Purely just to tell you that you're in reverse??


Is there a link to Takomos site?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

GTR_MARK said:


> Eh? How is that useful?


I meant, You can get camera kits for the GTR dude!!


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

It means you can't drive!

Bobby


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

bobbie said:


> It means you can't drive!
> 
> Bobby


No it means you cant park, there is a difference


----------



## GTR_MARK (Dec 29, 2015)

Lol it means I use my car everyday in tight situations that result in the car getting damaged. To be fair, most the damage was done when it's was 30mm lower; that was a nightmare everywhere.

This cars a daily driver, so gets used all the time for everything.

The cracked front lip and side skirts are from speed bumps and angled kerbs, hence why I want a from camera/sensors so I can gauge how close I can get rather than leaving the back or side ends out for some dipshit to scratch my car. Don't want anymore damage 

I find it quite hard to gauge how close the rear wheel is to the kerb when reversing too. It's getting easier and to be fair I've only had the car 2 months.

Horrible gut wrenching sound listening to your alloy scraping the kerb.

So yes, I want front and rear sensors and a camera to watch out for low kerbs....


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I just want it cause I cant park


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Tilt the mirror right down when parking !!! Then you can see your wheels and always reverse park


----------



## GTR_MARK (Dec 29, 2015)

Tried that, still can't see my actual wheel as the arch is too wide....


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Best to be safe than sorry


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

GTR_MARK said:


> Anyone one know what the standard rear reverse alarm is for? Purely just to tell you that you're in reverse??


Yes it is and is both useless and annoying. 

Fitted Rear Beep Defeater from CarKit Company to get rid of it.

Have rear camera and sensors on mine, perfect combo. Doesn't mean I can't park, just useful tools.

David


----------



## GTR_MARK (Dec 29, 2015)

Takamo said:


> We fit rear colour coded parking sensors supplied and fitted £185 07973733441 based In Birmingham


Hi Takamo

Do you have any pics of work completed on other owners cars?

Cheers

Mark.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I agree, I find the GT-R a difficult car to park well. I use the OS wing mirror to gauge where the front of the car is. I get out and check for the back LOL


----------



## jb1 (May 1, 2005)

I can recommend the rear camera, although as wide angle as it is I still use the mirrors to check the corners of the car against the kerb etc.


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

Does anyone have a front camera?? I have rear sensors/camera, but would like a front camera. I have also hit my front lip on several kerbs when parking. Any ideas apart from ensuring I park quite a distance from the kerb.

Thanks


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a front and rear cameras from Brian at car kit company. 

Google him for his contact details and explain your requirements. You can buy camera kits from him and if you don't feel confident in wiring it up yourself I'm sure someone like Lichfield would fit it for you.


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

Brian has never replied to my emails, does he still exist?


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi pictures are attached for takamo


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

We can do them with or without the led display so bleeper only


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

octet said:


> Brian has never replied to my emails, does he still exist?


He certainly does Adrian - I've bought Reverse Beep Defeater and RMode memory box from Brian in the past few months and not had any comms issues with him at all.

David


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Tinyflier said:


> He certainly does Adrian - I've bought Reverse Beep Defeater and RMode memory box from Brian in the past few months and not had any comms issues with him at all.
> 
> David


Same here, always responds promptly even at weekends.. 

Sure you have the right contact info


----------

